# Fastest Home internet speeds!



## Brett6781

Just a friendly contest to see who has the fastest home landline internet speeds! (LTE doesn't count)

here's mine!


----------



## Tahl

I hate the South. Our upload speeds are abysmal and I've got the fastest internet connection offered by my cable company. I'm only a few miles outside of downtown and outside of AT&T U-Verse range. (Oh and my connection is definitely throttled on websites like Youtube, they'd never admit it though.)


----------



## Jonathon

Im jealous of you guys


----------



## coggy9




----------



## razorclose

This is on WiFi, actually plugged in is a little over 2x faster


----------



## Brett6781

LOL @ 3G tether...










Edit: WOW... that's sad that I'm still faster then 73% of the US...

Edit again: now it's 83%...


----------



## Dorian

FTMFW!!


----------



## Brett6781

Dorian said:


> FTMFW!!










:_con:







:_con:







:_con:







:_con:







:_con:


----------



## jlloyd

View attachment 177
this is about the best i get


----------



## SyNiK4L

Dorian said:


> FTMFW!!


good lord. @ Dorians speed test










F you at&t uverse.


----------



## JsinLegacy




----------



## Dorian

Brett6781 said:


> :_con:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :_con:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :_con:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :_con:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :_con:





SyNiK4L said:


> good lord. @ Dorians speed test


LOL. I'm waiting for someone with FIOS to show me up... my upstream isn't that great. Gotta love fiber's (proper) synchronous upstream/downstream speeds...


----------



## trsohmers

I win








That's at my house with FiOS, but at MIT I get 90-110Mbps down and 80Mbps up


----------



## Dorian

trsohmers said:


> I win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's at my house with FiOS, but at MIT I get 90-110Mbps down and 80Mbps up


That ping time is beautiful. *le sigh*

You can clearly tell what your carrier has as backbone from your ping times. Verizon FiOS has a proper FTTH connection to a fiber backbone. Mine is RG6 to the cable POP, then Gigabit Ethernet to the CO. It seems Comcast and other ISP's have fiber somewhere in the loop, as lower than 50ms is fiber.


----------



## guidot

Dorian said:


> That ping time is beautiful. *le sigh*
> 
> You can clearly tell what your carrier has as backbone from your ping times. Verizon FiOS has a proper FTTH connection to a fiber backbone. Mine is RG6 to the cable POP, then Gigabit Ethernet to the CO. It seems Comcast and other ISP's have fiber somewhere in the loop, as lower than 50ms is fiber.


Fiber to ~500 customers. (Comcast)

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Brett6781

trsohmers said:


> but at MIT I get 90-110Mbps down and 80Mbps up


I WANNA SEE THAT.... DAMN


----------



## SyNiK4L

wow i want fios now lol


----------



## Dorian

guidot said:


> Fiber to ~500 customers. (Comcast)
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


Lulz. Latency is low, but most Comcast customers are starved for bandwidth.... ^For the reason you stated.


----------



## birdman




----------



## TRE_588

not bad for going through 2 routers


----------



## guidot

Dorian said:


> Lulz. Latency is low, but most Comcast customers are starved for bandwidth.... ^For the reason you stated.


 Downstream bandwith, not so much. Comcast has 105MBps, but no one pays for it on here I'm sure. Now upstream....that's another story.


----------



## Dorian

Agt Studly said:


> not bad for going through 2 routers


Double NAT... Nice.  Is this wired or wireless?



guidot said:


> Downstream bandwith, not so much. Comcast has 105MBps, but no one pays for it on here I'm sure. Now upstream....that's another story.


I thought that was 108Mbps in burst mode? Or is it sustained? It's not offered here... Or else I would have considered it. Everyone I know of around where I live has AT&T's ADSL2+, so I'm pretty much the only one on my local loop. I pay for 50Mbps down and usually get around 56-60Mbps... overprovisioning FTW!!


----------



## x13thangelx

45 down/25 up through Knology. Its actually pretty close most of the time too


----------



## PatHoge

Verizon FiOS in Northern VA. Faster than 99% of U.S.


----------



## TRE_588

Dorian said:


> Double NAT... Nice.  Is this wired or wireless?


cable modem -> wireless router ->wireless router -> ethernet cable ->computer ( i need to get a wireless card but they are expensive for Apple :|)


----------



## Dorian

Agt Studly said:


> cable modem -> wireless router ->wireless router -> ethernet cable ->computer ( i need to get a wireless card but they are expensive for Apple :|)


Ouch. What type of wireless card do you need? I have about 4 Apple Atheros WiFi cards.


----------



## guidot

Look at that! A for sale thread!


----------



## greenblattsam

This has been slightly better than usual


----------



## IRONMatt

this is really fast for me. I cant even imagine Trshomers 100mbps at MIT!!!


----------



## Thisguy89

Just got it today.


----------



## D3M0NYK

Gonna post mine when I get home and show you what real speed is. 55Mbps line uncapped.


----------



## TRE_588

Dorian said:


> Ouch. What type of wireless card do you need? I have about 4 Apple Atheros WiFi cards.


one for the 06 mac pro


----------



## ITGuy11

Suck it :money:


----------



## uthinkisay




----------



## ITGuy11

uthinkisay said:


>


Damn, nice upload speed and ping!


----------



## aceoyame

At my job I have about 80 down and 80 up (I actually uploaded something to mediafire @ 8 MB/s before) I work at a standardized testing place out in Iowa City and we have our own fiber backbone lol.

80 was the highest I ever got, here is a typical day










It could probably go faster but I have my connection running through a 100 meg switch. I do computer imaging all day.


----------



## Guest

For $29.99 a month, I'm pretty happy with these numbers.  I gotta have my sub-10 ping.


----------



## Jordan8

trsohmers said:


> I win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's at my house with FiOS, but at MIT I get 90-110Mbps down and 80Mbps up


I'm jealous.


----------



## baker.dillon.01

better off than me buddy


----------



## ZacHolley

test from oklahoma city to dallas tx.... I am on the cox 15meg down/1 meg up with powerboost


----------



## Guest

ZacHolley said:


> test from oklahoma city to dallas tx.... I am on the cox 15meg down/1 meg up with powerboost


Nice! I've found that cable is usually far above what it is rated at.



That's with their economy cable package lol. I'm not sure of the exact speeds advertised for the economy cable, but I think it's either 1.5 or 3 meg down and 1 meg up.  I think they got confused.

It's fun to play around and test it with different servers too! This is from Atlanta, GA, to Bellingham, WA. Apparently, it's 2200 miles away.


----------



## Jordan8

baker.dillon.01 said:


> better off than me buddy


Grade: F+ haha.


----------



## aceoyame

swiftmazda said:


> Nice! I've found that cable is usually far above what it is rated at.
> 
> 
> 
> That's with their economy cable package lol. I'm not sure of the exact speeds advertised for the economy cable, but I think it's either 1.5 or 3 meg down and 1 meg up.  I think they got confused.
> 
> It's fun to play around and test it with different servers too! This is from Atlanta, GA, to Bellingham, WA. Apparently, it's 2200 miles away.


You aren't getting above what it's rated for. ISP's (especially cable) are sneaky bastards. For speed tests and small web page loading they will give you a burst way above what you are so it looks much better. Then it goes down to what it should be.


----------



## Jmoney4769

I think my speed of 786kbps down and 12kbps up is the best in this thread. My ISP is Verizon Wireless's 3G via USB cable from my DROIDX


----------



## SoraX64

"Jmoney4769 said:


> I think my speed of 786kbps down and 12kbps up is the best in this thread. My ISP is Verizon Wireless's 3G via USB cable from my DROIDX


Impressive, I think we have a winner.


----------



## trsohmers

Sorry for reliving this thread, but I just remembered to do a speedtest.... it was going pretty slow today.









Oh, and that ping is really weird... That server is like <20 miles from campus, but a server that is ~50 miles gets 4ms ping, but slightly worse download speeds.


----------



## Nrfitchett4

I get 30 down/ 5 up consistently on time warner cable roadrunner extreme. Supposed to get 50 down by this fall.


----------



## Guest

aceoyame said:


> You aren't getting above what it's rated for. ISP's (especially cable) are sneaky bastards. For speed tests and small web page loading they will give you a burst way above what you are so it looks much better. Then it goes down to what it should be.


As someone that downloads around 75-100 GB worth of files a month, I beg to differ. It never slows down. Perhaps your experience is different, but mine stays that fast constantly.


----------



## x13thangelx

Thats at my grandparents over wifi (where im at on weekends most of the time). I'll post post from home when I get back either tonight or tomorrow.

Took ~45 minutes to upload a 100mb file to synik4l's server last I tried


----------



## Brett6781

trsohmers said:


> Sorry for reliving this thread, but I just remembered to do a speedtest.... it was going pretty slow today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and that ping is really weird... That server is like <20 miles from campus, but a server that is ~50 miles gets 4ms ping, but slightly worse download speeds.


 that is INSANE


----------



## DrewM25




----------



## x13thangelx

Heres my home net..... first is over wifi, second over ethernet.



















wifi is half what it should be and ethernet is half again what it should be and upload isnt even close to what it should be 
How the did i get better upload over wifi than ethernet?


----------



## Brett6781

My gawd... my school has upgraded...


----------



## poontab

^Jaw dropped ...


----------



## nila

It is a good information about internet speed.........
Like the same way , i check my internet speed everyday..........both downloading & uploading speed through this site www.scanmyspeed.com
My speed test results are,
upload speed:0.52 kbps
download speed:1.96 kbps
It has the best & accurate results for my internet speed test and i download it without flash or java or any other add on..........


----------



## reygeoffrey

Brett that looks like DSL speeds?


----------



## kvswim

3 mbps down, .5 up. I hate DSL. LTE is faster than my home connection lol


----------



## davidnc

I got some tweaking to do still ,


----------



## Iceman0803

The package I have is 25Mb down and 5Mb up.



EDIT: With a new DOCSIS 3.0 modem


----------



## maggio08005

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1490556222.png


----------



## SyNiK4L

bump to show what i have at work


----------



## scarmon25

SyNiK4L said:


> bump to show what i have at work


That's about what I get at home. DOCSIS 3 is awesome when it works. Haha


----------



## dickenam

SKADOOSH, workplace! 
(over wifi - not even gigabit)


----------

